# Avery fullbodies or bigfoots



## ndhunter42 (Sep 26, 2006)

I just bought 6 avery fullbodies and I'm looking for more fullbodies. Don't know if I should get more avery's or try bigfoots. Any comments would be great.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Dude, do a search. This subject has been beat to death on this board.

basically what you will find is this
avery=pretty
BF=durable


----------



## Lord Of War (Aug 7, 2006)

Way to be an a**. If you dont want to answer the guys question don't.

I like GHG a little better than bigfoot. If you get GHG make sure you take care of them.


----------



## Duece_Duster (Oct 18, 2006)

the new big foots are looking pritty nice themselves, and when your realy useing your decoys its nice to have them last for a few years at least.
the both work great
they are both expensive
and one lasts longer that the other one dose.
go with BF


----------



## BANDCOLLECTOR (Oct 13, 2006)

Avery full body's look very really ecspecially with their flocked heads they look more real 
i also recommend to get the fullbodies that pivite!!!! with movement in the feild the *decoys look real*!!!!


----------



## scarrott73 (Apr 13, 2005)

I just got some with the motion and they look so real out in the field geese cant resist...

Cody


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Bigfoots are more durable, and do look nice, but the averys look way better, then again are more fragile. The new avery's with motion bases aren't to bad duability wise though. It all depends on what you are looking for, and how much abuse your decoys will take


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Lord Of War said:


> Way to be an a**. If you dont want to answer the guys question don't.
> 
> I like GHG a little better than bigfoot. If you get GHG make sure you take care of them.


I aswered his question. This thread happens once every couple weeks if you haven't noticed. I dont care about it but it always turns into flaming. ***.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

maybe a sticky at the top for this subject inparticular??

Alex


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

Go with the Greenhead Gear. The flocked heads and real motion kick a**!!!!!


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

pretty much a choice for you to make. You will get mixed responces on this one. I have both and like both. I have been lucky enough to not have any problems with either so far this year. But I would say the ghg's give a very very realistic look to your spread. And the motion bases are the bomb. But to each their own. Big foots are a more of a durable decoy. You really need to take care of the avery's, but its a preference call. Just my opinion.


----------



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm with HE, to each his own. Averys and Bigfoots each have their upsides and downsides. Averys look very realistic, and Bigfoots are very durable. You decide. I have some avery FB geese and some floater ducks and I'm very happy with them. The motion bases are probably the best as far as durability and realism goes. Just my 2 cents, good luck and happy hunting!


----------



## gilbatron_2500 (Sep 7, 2005)

I look at it this way... I hunt over a few dozen of each mixed in...yes, the foots hold up extreamly well, and yes the GHG look really nice. IF you have some paint missing on a decoy here and there, by the time the birds are close enough to see missing paint, they have steel in their A**!! I can't tell the difference from a brand new GHG to an old GHG from 30-40yds so I don't see much of a problem. JMO!!


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

Seriously bro is you really want to do the homework just do a search here for this kinda topic, it has been done to death.

But in an effort to make you life easier I will attempt to give and anwser.

I have all GHG and I love them but there is certainly nothing wrong with the bigfoots espcially since they come with flocked heads now. I like the extra detail that my GHG have over the bigfoots and the extra head potitions. But I just can't see hunting over the GHG dekes that I have now in 10rys, where as if I would have bigfoots in 10 yrs there would be just fine.

Basiclly what is boils down to is what are you gunnin for:

Something that will look better today but may not last the long term, or something that will last a while but is lacking a bit in the appearance department.

Ultimatly it is up to you, but IMO I like the GHG a big more.


----------



## snoduf (Jul 27, 2006)

Avery............Made in China

Big Foots.......Made inUSA

That does it for me. We give enough to them as it is.


----------



## RBW (Sep 27, 2006)

Ive had the same bigfoots for five years no problems at all with them, ive had some ghgs for one year and the paint and flocking is coming off already


----------



## sledneck7 (Apr 30, 2006)

i have 7 doz. GHG and love them and 1 doz. of Big Foot and looking to sell then late fall or early next year for early goose hunt let me know i have taken care of them very well and nothing wrong i have bags for them all so if you looking for cheap decoys get back to me


----------

